# After School care toddler



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Have a 3 year old, and struggling with options for child care if both parents work, we have a little grace as husband not yet working but I don't think it will be long 

I'm not getting home till 6:30 earliest and he should be same 

Been offered a late FS1 space but then school ends 1pm it appears the only option is a nanny?

We only have 2 bed place so no room for live in.i hate the idea of a non qualifies nanny but can't afford a fully qualified British nanny

What other options are there? I can't find a solution...


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Zoe

Always the issue here and the biggest reason I don't work. I think a nanny is your only answer! 

C


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

claredoc said:


> Hey Zoe
> 
> Always the issue here and the biggest reason I don't work. I think a nanny is your only answer!
> 
> C


We don't have the room for one


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Mmmm is there such a thing as childminders here????? I don't know but sure someone must have had similar problems...?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

claredoc said:


> Mmmm is there such a thing as childminders here????? I don't know but sure someone must have had similar problems...?


I know I can't find anything searching and searching so if anyone knows  or wants a 3 year old after school lol let me know!!

Most appear to get nannies...


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Whats your budget? 

Most of playschool with daycare could easily cost 10-12000 minimum per term. 

There are private parties who can do it for lesser but may not be always great based on your preferences.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

creative4art said:


> Whats your budget?
> 
> Most of playschool with daycare could easily cost 10-12000 minimum per term.
> 
> ...


Well we have a school for FS1 if we want it so have the problem of getting Him at 1pm


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

zovi said:


> We don't have the room for one


Who said the Nanny has to be live in ? You do have the option of a live-out nanny as well.

I for one, room or not, would hate to have someone in my home 24/7. I'm quite happy to have someone at home during the day, and quite happy not to have anyone around at night or on the week ends. It's my daughter, and I want to spend time with and care for her when I'm there, thank you very much.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was going to suggest nurseries but considering the fact that you get home so late, I'm not sure if it would be a solution. Anyway, here are 2 links that might help:

Dubai nurseries

Top Ranked Nurseries in Dubai, UAE

Your best option is to hire a nanny from 7am until 7pm or so. As you're already aware, these women aren't qualified nannies but actually housekeepers who will be taking care of your child. The biggest drawback in hiring someone through an agency rather than sponsoring a live-in housekeeper/nanny is that the ones that work for an agency are unreliable. They will show up one day and just won't show up the next. They you'll have a replacement and your child will have to go through the entire familiarization process again.

Look for nurseries and see if you can adjust your working hours.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it might be worth doing the nanny thing in the short term.
In the UK, you'd no doubt use your circle of friends to share childcare etc.
Clearly it will take time to build up a friendship to the state where you'll leave your kids with them, but there are no doubt others in a similar boat that could use some shared assistance in picking up kids etc, and cannot afford / don't want to do the nanny thing.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Your best option is to hire a nanny from 7am until 7pm or so. [...]
> The biggest drawback in hiring someone through an agency rather than sponsoring a live-in housekeeper/nanny is that the ones that work for an agency are unreliable.
> [...].


Sorry to harp on, but the more I read, the more I get this feeling that you can either get a daily nanny through an agency, or sponsor a live-in one, and that's the end of that.

Nothing is preventing you from sponsoring a live-out nanny. Is it more expensive than getting a live-in for minimum wages ? Yes, since you'll have to pay for accommodation on top of the salary. But I wouldn't be paying someone who is taking care of my kid minimum wages anyway.
How do you budget the housing allowance ? Well the only two questions then are where do you want her to live and how is she coming. You can pay minimum housing money as well, but if she needs 2 hours commute morning and evening, do you really want her to take care of your child on Thursday afternoon?


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*Nannies and nurseries...*

Hmm, this is going to be a challenge - I can see it. Mrs Toneson is talking about return to work early next year when we are settled. little one will be 1.5 yrs. 

Perhaps i should sponsor the mother in law to come over!!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

toneson said:


> Hmm, this is going to be a challenge - I can see it. Mrs Toneson is talking about return to work early next year when we are settled. little one will be 1.5 yrs.
> 
> *Perhaps i should sponsor the mother in law to come over!!!!*


No need to be so drastic I'm sure


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

toneson said:


> Hmm, this is going to be a challenge - I can see it. Mrs Toneson is talking about return to work early next year when we are settled. little one will be 1.5 yrs.
> 
> Perhaps i should sponsor the mother in law to come over!!!!


sponsor her £1 / mile.
It'll take her years to cycle this far!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> sponsor her £1 / mile.
> It'll take her years to cycle this far!


A sponsored swim would take even longer  Mind, she'd have to watch out for them pirates...


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha! Thanks all!

We've been offered a late space for FS1 so keen to take it as then sorted for FS2 which is really hard each year to get into..

Will look at live out Nanny options and see how I get on, it wasn't what I'd envisaged for my son either to be honest, I'd be prepared to pay a little more for decent nanny that will actually do stuff with my son and keep him occupied.

Im not looking to book a maid, would never ever do that!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Hmm, this is going to be a challenge - I can see it. Mrs Toneson is talking about return to work early next year when we are settled. little one will be 1.5 yrs.
> 
> Perhaps i should sponsor the mother in law to come over!!!!


Well does Mrs T want some extra dosh until little one 1.5 hahaha


----------

